# Outside Sink Faucet Qd Question



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

I have the 2007 23RS with the outside cookstove and sink option. The QD for the flexible sink faucet has corroded and broken. Before I replace with a new QD I was just curious of what others have done for the outside sink faucet connection. The QDs corrode quickly with our lovely Arizona mineral water. I have not looked at it close enough yet but if the sink fits right over the flex faucet does the faucet even need to come off with the QD when stowed? If not I will just install a non-QD connection. Any thoughts here will help.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

What is the acronym QD? (I'm thinking Quick Disconnect)

I broke the faucet when I forgot to winterize that tap. I've tried to find a solution other than purchasing a new setup from an Outback dealer. I haven't had any luck. Hope you find an alternate solution.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

We have to remove the flexible gooseneck to close the outside kitchen.
You can get parts for this faucet here:
http://dwincorp.com/index.php


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I bought a standard Quick Disconnect for a garden hose. You have to also purchase an adapter to go from the pipe threading on the faucet to the hose threading on the Quick Disconnect. You can get all of it from Home Depot for a few bucks. Works just as good as the factory one, maybe even better.

If you go this route, you can use standard QD from your local hardware store and won't have to special order in the future.

DAN


----------



## sauce (Jul 18, 2009)

OBcanOB said:


> What is the acronym QD? (I'm thinking Quick Disconnect)
> 
> I broke the faucet when I forgot to winterize that tap. I've tried to find a solution other than purchasing a new setup from an Outback dealer. I haven't had any luck. Hope you find an alternate solution.


Hmmm. I dont remember winterizing this tap. I think I damaged mine as well. No water come out of mine.


----------

